# Paintless dent removal



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi folks,

Can anyone recommend a competent dent repairer within Central Scotland?

I'm looking to have a couple dings removed on my ST200.

cheers

Richard


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have a man that can...

Keith 07789 226 321

You may need to meet him in Hamilton, as he is always mobbed!!! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## stewartmak7 (Oct 26, 2009)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a competent dent repairer within Central Scotland?
> 
> ...


Keith at KGB dents mate 07789226321 we use him at mini and I recommend him to everyone that asks, and also used him myself , he got a couple of nasty dents out of the mini in some really hard places ! Great guy


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice one chaps, will give him a ring tomorrow

:thumb:


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

If you dont get any joy, try Stephen at http://www.sldentrepair.co.uk/index.html


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

anyone know someone that's more on vans??


----------



## Bluebear (May 31, 2012)

I'm in the same boat for my x, any idea on how much it would cost to repair 2 small car park dings. 

Any suggestions for west lothian area.

Cheers


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> anyone know someone that's more on vans??


Are they dents coming from the inside to out Scott?
If they are, your kinda up the creek.
I have dents coming from the inside, where the previous owner didnt have it ply lined to the outside. All the dent guys I spoke to said it was a no no as it would end stretching the metal on the panel, making it look worse. All they suggested was a bodyshop repair.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

mkv said:


> Are they dents coming from the inside to out Scott?
> If they are, your kinda up the creek.
> I have dents coming from the inside, where the previous owner didnt have it ply lined to the outside. All the dent guys I spoke to said it was a no no as it would end stretching the metal on the panel, making it look worse. All they suggested was a bodyshop repair.


hey matey,been a while :thumb: no its dents from the outside in and got a hold of stephen earlier the day,he said av to email him pics,but he thinks it'll be a no no


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> hey matey,been a while :thumb: no its dents from the outside in and got a hold of stephen earlier the day,he said av to email him pics,but he thinks it'll be a no no


Yes, he said the same to me when I emailed over the potos.. What you driving these days?


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

mkv said:


> Yes, he said the same to me when I emailed over the potos.. What you driving these days?


av spoke to him in the past,as i went to call him,it came up with his name in my phone book already,he did admit he doesn't touch vans much,i have a connect long wheel base high roof TDCi and a MK5 golf TDi sport,how about you??


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Most of the dents guys wont touch vans....Gees a Connect!!...Not much ooomph in those!..lol....
Still running the Caddy, for now...Looking to change soon. Either new Caddy, new Trafic sport or 2nd hand Transporter.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I loved my Trafic Sport, actually i miss it  drove fantastic, looked good with many comforts....


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> I loved my Trafic Sport, actually i miss it  drove fantastic, looked good with many comforts....


They do drive great...Just wondering what it will be like in 4 years time. Kind of turned onto the VWs, expensive but maybe well worth it over the 4 years. Ah, decisions decisions...:thumb:


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

the VW will definately hold its money, but saying that i didnt take much of a hit on my Trafic when i sold it two years after new....should have taken a bigger hit than it did....


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

mkv said:


> Most of the dents guys wont touch vans....Gees a Connect!!...Not much ooomph in those!..lol....
> Still running the Caddy, for now...Looking to change soon. Either new Caddy, new Trafic sport or 2nd hand Transporter.


hey mr,some of aren't as busy as you :wall: and the wee vans bang on,no need for those big bulky awkward to park vans anymore if your as advanced as me


----------



## mkv (Jun 12, 2008)

Haha!... They are decent vans just found the 1 I had on hire as slow as a week in jail. I know what you mean. Id rather stick with the smaller Caddy but for essentailly the same money I can get something bigger.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

mkv said:


> Haha!... They are decent vans just found the 1 I had on hire as slow as a week in jail. I know what you mean. Id rather stick with the smaller Caddy but for essentailly the same money I can get something bigger.


:thumb:lol,the key comment was it was a HIRE van you had,more men riding that than a free brothel,a really want to keep the size down,suits me better and looks neater


----------

